
Has anyone received any update for the YC Winter 2018? - elixirera
We submitted our application the last day of the deadline. I wonder if we would hear the news today if we get to be invited to the interview.
======
yurylifshits
We go to the interviews. Were rejected three times in the past.

Also, open to add a new team member in a COO-type role prior to the
interviews.

------
a13n
In the past, I've received both invitation and rejection emails around 5-6pm
PST

~~~
winerevents
Were you accepted? If not, Did you recently reapply ?

------
kumaranand
Did anyone recieved mails for acceptance or rejection

------
caressa
Do they send out rejection emails in addition to invites? If so, has anyone
received such rejection email?

------
java707
Nope. Wonder if I'll receive a rejection at least... :)

------
jmdperalta
I haven't received any updates yet.

------
ashwinisrivats
No updates yet...

------
juandavidcruzs
Nope

------
basicsbeauty
Nope

------
sbussard
no news

